# ROAR Good Or Bad



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

I just got done watching the newest episode of RCTVLIVE and wanted some input on what everybody thinks of ROAR. 

Do you think that the ROAR membership is worth the $30.00
or is it just a wast of money. Will it really be usfull and will everybody use it. 
Whaty are the advatages of have or not having it.

Do you think ROAR is going in the right direction?

would like to see what people have to say about what ROAR is doing.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Is ROAR Worth $30.00?

Well, do you have any tracks in your area - the you HAVE to be a ROAR member to race at?

Do you have any reason to NEED to support ROAR?

I've been racing in California since the summer of 1985, and didn't join ROAR until about 2 years ago. I had joined as a ONE DAY member twice before for one day events in the late 80's or early 90's...but that was it.

We had the luxury of having NORRCA out here for many years, and ROAR didn't really do anything on the WEST COAST for Oval Racing...so guys use to ask the same question about NORRCA. For me to support them, I ran at that time 12-14 NORRCA events per year and the membership was $25.00 - so when you broke it down - it added roughly $2.00 additional bucks to each race entry fee, but provided the tracks with their INSURANCE so it allowed us the ability to race... (PRETTY CHEAP as far as I'm concerned.)


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

ROAR, Yea I saw the love fest on RCTV and it kinda made me sick. I sorry but after the battery wars, I could care less about ROAR. 

Mike Clark


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

Don't blame ROAR for any battery problem.


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I agree with Mike V. The issues with battery wars were manufacture and racer driven. ROAR even put in rules to help the racers with the battery changes. 

If you go to one track only, that track is not a ROAR track, you have no plans to race a major event, and don't find that a little extra liability insurance is helpful, then nope, ROAR is not going to give you any big pluses.

Now if you go to several tracks, plan on racing major events, want to mix it up with the big boys and factory drivers, and worry about someone messing up and step out in front of your land rocket and get there ankle broken, now ROAR is looking a lot better.

The fact is ROAR insurance will help for the "if it happens". ROAR events do pull in the factory drivers and local big boys of the sport for you to see and possibly get to race against. ROAR working with manufactures and setting rules so you can go track to track and use the same equipment does benefit you greatly. Imagine if you wanted to go to other tracks, having to have different motors, change your car over to different weight, width, motor and battery rules.

Ok, some might say that there already getting most of the benefit for free. That’s quite true, there leaching off those that have put up the cost to keep ROAR open and operating. If you think about it, ROAR is quite open and willing to give away much even if you don't belong to the organization. It is not often a sectioning body will let anyone use the rules and name without requiring membership. Just to get the SCORE (International off-road racing) rulebook is $27.50.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I think what Mike is referring to is the "approval of batteries", they do seem to approve every one that comes down the pipe.

The insurance gig only works for a ROAR Approved Race, but it is a good thing for tracks to have. Check into insurance and it is not a bad deal. I know it is not property liability ins, it is only for someone getting injured by a car.

I am going to stop here, this can get into a big debate.


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Nobody likes rules- Boy would R/C be in a mess if ROAR was not around all these years.Now we got this great tool the internet.Instant complaints from people claiming to be members and non-members complaining to complain.Everyone got the answers.People have been complaining for years and they will for years to come.
Batteries- first they approved them yearly- changed to twice a year still not good enough. Now there lipos and people don't know how to charge them or use the wrong charger. Brushless motors? If you knew how to use ROAR properly this would not be a problem for most Santioned Roar level 1-2 events.Instead people come on the internet and constantly complain because they don't know what is written on the santion form.Or how to fill one out and sent it to the region director.It's on the form "Deviation" and you list it. It's been done for years in Florida: Run times- Batteries- Motors and even classes.
Please don't say you can't do it because it has and is done -here.


----------



## JH Racing (Apr 22, 2005)

ROAR is A good thing when you go to a race who's rules do you follow?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

> The insurance gig only works for a ROAR Approved Race, but it is a good thing for tracks to have.


The BEST Thing about ROAR's insurance is that it is provided for a quite affordable price to a club/track. But, just like the racing...there are rules to be eligible for it...that's simple enough.

1) Track/Club must belong to ROAR
2) ALL Participants in the event MUST belong to ROAR
3) Track must meet ROAR's rules and guidelines for Safety

...that's about it in a nutshell.

I had planned to make our Club ROAR this year when I started our Local Program, but the ROAR insurance wasn't good enough to satisfy our property owners.

They required a 2.0 MILLION DOLLAR Liability (Non-Aggregate) policy and everything I saw for ROAR's info was 1.0 MILLION general liability.

We are racing on a High School property and they would NOT bend on this issue.

...One of the things I had proposed, and I proposed it to other clubs as well is...

If you shop the price of INSURANCE for your club, then look at what it cost to join ROAR as a club and as a individual member... For a lot lower price the club can

Become a ROAR Track & Pay for EACH of the club members annual membership fee.

Have the CLUB retain the membership cards for each member and give each of those members the option to PURCHASE the cards from the club if they desire to race at other locations that also require ROAR membership, or add a couple dollars to each race days entry fee and keep track on a file card...and when a membership card is paid off, the member would receive it.

There are lots of ways to be creative and get the most benefit from ROAR or other club membership...ROAR is YOUR club, how you use them is up to YOU.


----------



## Dawn Sanchez (Feb 25, 2003)

swtour said:


> They required a 2.0 MILLION DOLLAR Liability (Non-Aggregate) policy and everything I saw for ROAR's info was 1.0 MILLION general liability.


Original policy is.. when you receive the packet from ROAR, enclosed is an OPTIONAl additional policy for an additional 1 million in coverage. If you are still in a position to work on this, contact me, we will be able to work this out with your property owners. 

*Club or Track Affiliation







**JOIN*
Make your club or track world-class by becoming a ROAR affiliated track. The following is a list of some of the advantages to becoming a ROAR affiliated track:







 


[*]ROAR Affiliation Certificate and club number for the current calendar year 
[*]$1,000,000 Liability Insurance coverage for your ROAR races ($2,000,000 aggregate) 
[*]Site Insurance application to add additional insureds if your track location requires it 
[*]Sanctioned event application for racing events 
[*]Eligibility to bid on Regional and National Championship events 
[*]Free listing of your club or track on the ROAR website 
[*]A copy of ROAR's official rulebook containing various scale and safety rules


----------

